
“Race and IQ”: a brain-eating memetic parasite - MaysonL
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/race-and-iq-brain-eating-memetic.html
======
splintercell
Such a stupid article. Nothing but some echo chamber bs.

Basically this article reflects someone who has been only and only reading a
certain kind of news sources. Someone who has conditioned his mind to see his
own world view as the objective black and white(and his being 'white').

Because of that when the author had some interaction with the world outside
his comfort zone, all of them appear to be mindless zombies who are infected
by some sort of brain parasite.

Denying your opponent ability to use reason(in any shape or form, right or
wrong) is a first step towards the precise 'brain parasite' he is talking
about.

Why do people enter towards race realism? Because they see certain things
happening in the world along racial lines and decide to question it. The most
fundamental idea of race realism is that people of different races have lesser
ability to think rationally as people of other races. Unsurprisingly its
always the other race who doesn't have the ability to use the reason as the
person expressing those views.

The author is going down the same route as the people he is criticizing. His
opponents, just can't use reason like he can. Therefore he says: "Memetic
parasites cannot be cleansed with logic and facts".

As much as I don't agree with people who claim different races have different
ability to use reason, by the same basis, I oppose idiots like this author who
wants to pass authority and links to his other posts as opinions.

